# xbunny abo kündigen



## ramona c (10 Dezember 2014)

Hallo 
Ich bekam einen link via whatsapp von einem freund. Ich klickte drauf. Da die i-net verbindung lahmte, tippte ich erneut aufs display. Das nächste was ich erhielt war eine sms das ich ein abo über 3 euro beim Anbieter xbunny abschloss. Wie komm ich da wieder raus? Unter google find ichs nicht u den chat löschte ich auch schon


----------



## Hippo (11 Dezember 2014)

Prepaid oder Vertragshandy?

Guck auch gleich mal hier: >>> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/pages/wichtige_forenthemen/
Stichwort: Telefonabzocke
oder bei unserem Partnerforum hier: >>> http://www.antispam-ev.de/wiki/Handy-Abo-Abzocke


----------



## ramona c (11 Dezember 2014)

Vertrag


----------



## Hippo (11 Dezember 2014)

Um so besser ...
Nächste Rechnung zurückbuchen lassen und um den Abobetrag reduziert zeitgleich überweisen.
Und auf die Überweisung schreiben daß der Betrag NUR zur Begleichung der laufenden Gesprächsgebühren dient.
Auch zeitgleich ein Schreiben an den Provider daß Du nie wissentlich oder willentlich ein Abo abgeschlossen hast, somit kein Vertrag besteht und Du nicht gewillt bist dieses unterstellte Abo zu zahlen.
Abbuchungsgenehmigung gleich widerrufen ist da hilfreich. Und ab dem Moment immer nur die Lfd Gebühren ohne Abo zahlen und jedesmal den Vermerk drauf


----------



## ramona c (11 Dezember 2014)

Oh man 
Also Rechnung abwarten..


----------



## Hippo (11 Dezember 2014)

Streitig stellen kannst Du die Forderung jetzt schon beim Provider


----------



## BenTigger (11 Dezember 2014)

Und denke daran, dass du die MwSt. mit berücksichtigst und zu den richtigen Beträgen dazuaddierst!!!


----------



## emilyB (12 August 2015)

Beim Anbieter mobilcom.debitel bekam ich für solche Fälle eine Telefonnummer unter der man solche ungewollten Abo's stornieren kann.
Außerdem sollte man durch seinen Anbieter eine "Drittanbietersperre" vornehmen lassen...Das alles erfährt man aber leider erst, nachdem man in eine solche Abo-Falle getappt ist


----------



## Hippo (12 August 2015)

emilyB schrieb:


> Beim Anbieter mobilcom.debitel bekam ich für solche Fälle eine Telefonnummer unter der man solche ungewollten Abo's stornieren kann.



Hilft aber nur für die Zukunft. Wie man zumindest bei einem Vertragshandy wieder zu seinem Geld kommt steht weiter oben beschrieben.
Bei einem Prepaid sieht die Praxis nunmal so aus daß die Kohle als Lehrgeld abgebucht werden kann.


----------



## emilyB (13 August 2015)

Hippo schrieb:


> Hilft aber nur für die Zukunft. Wie man zumindest bei einem Vertragshandy wieder zu seinem Geld kommt steht weiter oben beschrieben.
> Bei einem Prepaid sieht die Praxis nunmal so aus daß die Kohle als Lehrgeld abgebucht werden kann.


Genau so ist es (leider). Es soll diese Drittanbietersperre aber bei einigen Anbietern bereits von vorn herein geben...


----------

